
Ask HN: Elaborate on this passage from Alan Kay's STEPS write-up - saturnian
A Significant Problem Still To Be Solved--Massively scalable intermodule coordination and communication has not been achieved via any means in personal or any other kind of computing.
======
scroot
If you ask on Quora there's a likelihood that Kay will personally respond. He
seems to be active over there.

